# Frontosa Tank Setup



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

110 Ga tank




































occupants:
6 Blue Frontosa Burundi
5 Red Frontosa Burundi
2 Clown Loaches
2 Corydoras Peppermint.
w. some Anubias

Hope You Like it guys


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

update:





































thanks


----------



## Vtwin60 (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice looking tank. Clean and uncluttered and yet very nicely styled, well done.


----------



## newcovenant78 (Apr 29, 2011)

like your tank set up


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Led Lights Installation. DIY Fixtures.

Disassemble of the Canopy and Tube lights



































New Led Lights 3 1w Circular 4 Pcs.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Putting 4 big holes for the Led Lights Installation.








installation of LED lights and finalize some Wirings.
















doing the taping of wires








Wirings are Good and its working


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Full Lights Testing

























attached back to the canopy. and its ready to go.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Finish Product.




































hope u like it guys.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Before: with Normal Fluorescent 








After: with LED Lights









Total Project cost: 130 aed or php1,524.66 or 35 USD

Enjoy.


----------



## japhethdv (May 31, 2010)

very nice LED lights DIY project you got there BingoDubai (of PALHS)!!! :thumb: 
congratulationsssss!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I gotta ask what kind of stand and canopy that is? I love the look of that stuff, it looks so.... elegant or fancy I guess would be the words. Thats the kinds of stand/canopy setup I would like to get some day!

Very Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

*japhethdv*

Thanks Sir. ano name mo sa Palhs? hehe.

*xxbenjamminxx*

when i bought the tank its included already. its from china i think. 1/2 in. glass thickness with rubber silicon support also with canopy one front open and 1 back open. stand cabinet. special edition Camry Show Tank.


----------

